# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tavarakuljetukset Suomesta Kaukoitään Trans-Siperian radalla alkavat

## Tap

Suomalainen kuljetusyritys on käynnistämässa tavarakuljetuksia Kaukoitään Trans-Siperia-radan kautta. Haminassa parhaillaan lastattavaan kilometrin mittaiseen junaan mahtuu 78 konttia. Juna kulkee Siperian halki Vladivostokiin, jossa kontit puretaan Kiinaan, Koreaan ja Taiwaniin meneviin laivoihin. 

Ensimmäinen juna meni toukokuun alussa ja nyt seuraava juna lähtee maanantaina 27.9. Suomalaisyhtiö tavoittelee säännöllistä viikottaista liikennettä, jos asiakkaita riittää. Junarahti Kaukoitään on huomattavasti kalliimpaa kuin meriliikenne, mutta lasti menee perille reilussa viikossa.


Reitti oli 70-luvulla tärkeä Supmen ja Japanin välisessä kaupassa.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...tml?origin=rss

Miten mahtaa käydä kuljetuksissa, onko rahdin nopeus halpaa hintaa tärkeämpi, vai kulkeeko rahti jatkossakin laivalla?

----------

